# speichern/laden Pfad/Zielordner von Games ändern



## Katastrophal (6. Juli 2011)

*speichern/laden Pfad/Zielordner von Games ändern*

Huhu, ich hab mal eine Frage:
Wie kann ich von meinen Spielen den Pfad ändern bzw. auch den Zielordner von meinen Games ändern ? Ich hab mich schon ein bischen umgehört und da fällt immer wieder das Wort von einer Windows Partition. Könnt ihr mir da helfen ? Das wär toll.
LG


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (6. Juli 2011)

Hi,

normalerweise kannst Du das Zielverzeichnis ändern.
Während der Installation wirst Du ( normalerweise) gefragt ob Du eine normale( typische, meist c:\programme\xxx ) Installation oder eine benutzerdefinierte Installation machen möchtest. Bei der benutzerdefinierten Installation kannst Du dann den Zielpfad eingeben.


----------



## Katastrophal (6. Juli 2011)

Okay, schonmal danke dir 
Heißt das, dass ich theoretisch nicht darum komme, eine Neuinstallation zu machen ?


----------



## Vordack (6. Juli 2011)

Katastrophal schrieb:


> Okay, schonmal danke dir
> Heißt das, dass ich theoretisch nicht darum komme, eine Neuinstallation zu machen ?


 
Du kannst versuchen den Ordner wo des Spiels zu verschieben und dann die Verknüpung anzupassen (oder ne neue erstellen). Viele Spiele sind nicht von den Registry einträgen abhängig und funzen auch dann weiter. Allerdings gibt es Games die eine neue Installation benötigen.

In deine Startposting hast Du ja "Partition" erwähnt. Du hast aber schon eine zweite außer C: oder?


----------



## Katastrophal (6. Juli 2011)

Ich habe zwei Lokale Datenträger, C und D. Ich habe gerade die Eigenschaften von Eigene Dateien aufgemacht, dort ist als Pfad einfach nur "D:/" angegeben falls das revelant ist, viele haben ja auch "C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/[Benutzer]/Eigene Dateien"*.
*


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2011)

Wie Vordack schon meinte, früher gabs da deutlich mehr Probleme wg. Einträge in der Registry etc.
Heute kannst du die Spiele 'fast' ohne Probleme bewegen, d.h. du kannst es ja einfach testen. Beweg die Spiele auf die andere Partition und probier sie dann zu starten.

Problematischer siehts dabei ggf. mit Savegames etc. aus, die müssen häufig im User-Verzeichnis auf Laufwerk C:\ liegen, allerdings sind diese Dateien meistens nicht sooo groß.


----------



## Katastrophal (6. Juli 2011)

Hey, solangsam komm ich dahinter.
Danke euch


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (6. Juli 2011)

normal kannste Spiele einfach verschieben, oft musste dann noch den Pafd in der Regestry anpassen, damit z.B. auch die Sprache übernommen wird. (kommt aufs Spiel an).
Spielstände werden meistens in den eigenen Datein bzw. im Unterordner der Eigenen Datein gespeichert. Den kann man Verschieben
Windows XP: Eigene Dateien verschieben


----------



## Katastrophal (11. Juli 2011)

Habs raus, danke


----------



## Vordack (11. Juli 2011)

Katastrophal schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Lokale Datenträger, C und D. Ich habe gerade die Eigenschaften von Eigene Dateien aufgemacht, dort ist als Pfad einfach nur "D:/" angegeben falls das revelant ist, viele haben ja auch "C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/[Benutzer]/Eigene Dateien"*.
> *


 
@Deinen anderen Post

UT3 speicher Savegames nicht ab wenn Dein Eigene Dateien-Link auf das Root Laufwerk (D:\) Verknüpft ist. Das war ein Problem das nen Kumpel mal hatte.


----------



## Katastrophal (11. Juli 2011)

Das kann es auch sein, ich hab vor kurzem wegen Bioshock 2 meinen Pfad von D:\ in C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/[Benutzer]/Eigene Dateien umbenannt.


----------

